
Do you trust this computer? (Documentary) - ninguem2
http://doyoutrustthiscomputer.org/
======
rapnie
I highly recommend everyone to watch this great documentary. We all know AI
(and robotics) will be revolutionary, as we see it daily in the news and in
our social feeds, or we are (enthousiastically) working on AI projects
ourselves. This 1,5hr well-made movie brings it all together, and offers a
disturbing glimpse into our near future. The revolution is well underway, and
it is mostly unregulated.

Watch and share!

You can watch for free until Sunday night, April 8, according to Elon Musk:

[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/982119546420002817](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/982119546420002817)

If you are (rightfully) worried about where this all leads, come join the non-
profit humanetech.com community and provide your insights and solutions for
the development of more Humane Technology. We are still small with 1300+
members and need all the help we can get :)

------
tim333
Recommended. 8/10 I'd say. The Cambridge Analytica bit was interesting. Musk
thinks we'll have superhuman AI within five years.

------
uxcolumbo
It was OK. Nothing new that wasn't covered in 'Humans need not apply' short
documentary.

I wish they'd explored some of the topics a bit more in depth.

